
Comcast to handle DNS-over-HTTPS for Firefox-using subscribers - phab
https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/26/firefox_comcast_dns_https/
======
katzeilla
> And yet, here's Comcast providing a DNS-over-HTTPS service for Firefox fans,
> allowing it to inspect and exploit their incoming queries if it so wishes.

I feel like this made the whole DoH thing meaningless, as Comcast will still
be able to collect and correlate user's identity and browsing history.

